

How Watson Sees, Hears, and Speaks to Play Jeopardy - kenjackson
http://ibmresearchnews.blogspot.com/2010/12/how-watson-sees-hears-and-speaks-to.html

======
felixychan
I thought they already played jeopardy before and won?

